# Can anyone identify these MOMO wheels?



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

Can't find anything on the intarwebz. MOMO 13x5.5 4x100. 




























TIA!


----------



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

C'mon wheel peeps! Don't fail me now!


----------



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

Up


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

I fricken love those wheels, watever they are lol


----------



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

Wish I knew what they were other than momo's.


----------



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

Back up top! Someone tell me what they are! They be sickpants, I just want to be able to tell someone what they are when they ask. 

Pics for clics!


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

i dont know what wheels but props to a clean ass garage .


----------



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks duder!

Back up top! Anyone have any 80's car mags with the two page spreads of wheels for sale?


----------



## 1poorVW (Apr 29, 2002)

Still searchin'


----------



## I I I Airborne I I I (Jan 31, 2010)

i have the same wheels and cant find out what they are either. if you find out let me know please!!


----------

